# My photography page



## flobrunner (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey there,

I just finished my Photography hp this weekend. It's just a place where I can present my photos and so the design is rather simple and hopefully easy to navigate through.

So tell me whether you like it or not and what i can improve!
Check it out...
http://flobrunner.110mb.com


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 21, 2007)

It's pretty nice, good job.


----------



## flobrunner (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks =)
i did some changes yesterday and today. now i have a back "button" and the problem with the not loading pictures should also be solved. additionally i added a banner at the startpage and an impressum.
hope you ppl like it!


----------



## butterflygirl (Nov 15, 2007)

It's a pretty good site - just watch out for spelling errors, that screams bad to me right away - (you spelled contact wrong in the first paragraph.) 

Otherwise nice job!


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2007)

very nice


----------



## flobrunner (Dec 19, 2007)

butterflygirl said:


> It's a pretty good site - just watch out for spelling errors, that screams bad to me right away - (you spelled contact wrong in the first paragraph.)
> 
> Otherwise nice job!



oh thanks alot!! strange i just didn't see it eventhough i visited my site about a 100 times 
i will change this soon!


----------



## flobrunner (Feb 26, 2008)

i have a completely new design now and a some new pictures.
what do you think about it?

http://flobrunner.110mb.com


----------



## flobrunner (May 2, 2008)

i really don't wonder why nobody said anything the last time because it was just aweful.
but now i redesigned my site once more and i think its a lot better than all versions before! if you see something that could be better please tell me!
thanks!

http://FloBrunner.110mb.com


----------

